
Small windmills put to the test - ph0rque
http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2009/04/small-windmills-test-results.html
======
kamme
This is very interesting, it shows there is much research to be done in this
field.

A windmill is not just a windmill, if you see some can offer the same results
with far less numbers it's twice as good since you don't need all the extra
resources and maintenance!

Some people tend to forget that in order to create a windmill you ask a lot of
nature too, so just placing a lot of them doesn't help, you have to place the
correct one on the correct place.

